# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Regarding South American Dwarf Cichlids

## monk2k

Hi, I have seen many pictures of these wonderful creatures, and have been keeping cichlids for a while, mainly Malawis, wondering what are the nicer and easier breeds for apistos for a SADwarf beginner?

2nd question:
Is a setup of sand, OHF and a cave for them sufficient, also can they be housed with Corydoras?

----------


## Cacatuoides

Easier species will include Ap. Agassizii, Cacatuoides, Trifasciata and Borelli

They require low ph of 6, OHF is not necessary, a simple sponge filter is sufficient....
They can live with other fishes but will become territorial during beeding..  :Wink:

----------

